

Google bids $900M for Nortel's massive patent portfolio - arman0
http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/story/11071098/1/google-seeking-900m-in-patent-padding.html

======
arman0
I wonder why Google didn't also bid on Novell's patents when they were up for
sale. CPTN Holdings, a Microsoft-led group that includes Apple, EMC, and
Oracle is currently in the process of buying 882 of Novell’s patents.

